# help!!! oscar dying,bloody eye,slit in lip



## deezdrama05 (May 19, 2005)

My oscar has been sick for 2 weeks now. I fed him like 6 feeders one day and then he laid on the bottom of the tank ever since. Then one of his eyes turned cloudy white now it is red like its bloodshot, and he just looks nasty, theres a slit above his top lip and hes swimming sideways in circles like a dog chassing his tail. I have him and a small pacu in a 55 gallon tank, the tank started turning white and nasty so i did all i could do for now.... I had only one empty tank- a 30 gallon half full from a couple weeks ago, i put him in there with some stress coat, ick medicine(all i had) and a tablespoon of TABLE salt(desperate dumb last measure) When i put him in after 20 minutes he went nuts and flew from side of glass to the next and jumped a half foot out of the water. I feel bad but i didnt want him spreading disease to my pacu and pleco which there tank i had to remove half of the gravel and do a 60% water change and clean filters. What should i do is my oscar a goner?What does he have?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your Oscar is suffering from systemwide infections. If you want to cure it, you're going to need some real medicine, and fast. Get some Maracyn & Maracyn II and use them together according to the directions on the box. It might be too late already, but maybe not. These drugs are kinda pricey, but you get what you pay for.
Do NOT flush the fish down the toilet if it dies. Throw it out with the trash in 3 or 4 garbage bags. Also, do NOT pour the water down the drain or toilet. 
Either will allow nasty exotic bacteria to get into your local ecosystem/water supply, and will also promote the growth of resistant strains which cannot be cured later when they start affecting local species & local humans. You can detoxify the water with bleach, and then bottle it up and toss it out in the trash.
By the way, watch your hands, and keep them well away from your face when contaminated with this infected water.


----------

